# Substrate depth



## BDaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

How deep can the substrate layer be (for creating a slope or terrace) before you have to be concerned about compaction?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A proper substrate will not compact under normal viv conditions. For example, ABG mix, and a proper, calcium bearing, clay substrate will not compact if it's 4 inches deep. (This is assuming you know how to treat a clay substrate, and don't over water, turning it to muck. That would be failure to over watering, NOT failure due to depth of substrate.
I mentioned "under normal viv conditions". Normally, there is no need to go anywhere near 4" in depth. Most froggers I know, aim for a couple inches of substrate. I tend to go thinner towards the front of the viv. I never plant anything huge right at the front anyway, so 1" deep is enough for the front, in my case. It quickly gets deeper, maxing out at 2". 
If you need anything deeper, I would build it up with something other than substrate. For instance you can build up a hill or a slope with turface. Putting an even 2" depth of substrate will allow the hills you put in, to show in the finished surface. By the way, turface, a fully fired clay particle, makes a wonderful substrate all on it's own. It will "never" compact. By "never", I mean it will outlast your frogs, and probably you. 
Another thing you can do for ground effects, is to put pieces of eggcrate ceiling grids, stacked on the false bottom, piled up into a rough hill. When you drape your screen mesh in, then put your substrate in, your eggcrate hills will give you the hills you want, without going too deep on expensive substrates.

If you are using a substrate that you are still worried can't handle 2 to 4" of depth, then you have chosen the wrong substrate. It starts with a quality substrate.


----------



## BDaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

Turface is readily available, so a good choice. I want to build something like terraces using split cork rounds backfilled with substrate (ABG). I was thinking I want more substrate to support more microfauna (for frog foraging) if that is the case. 
Thank you again for your input.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

For microfauna production, a calcium bearing clay substrate can't be beat.


----------



## BDaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

I’ve been reading a couple of those stickied threads. The benefit of calcium uptake for the frogs (ingesting and absorbing) with calcium supplemented clay seems to also be worth consideration. There is so much to research! Thank you again for taking time to reply.


----------

